# [Commission] Pre-Heresy Iron Hands



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, just a few guys for now for a pre-heresy Iron Hands army. Well, or warband. Depending on how many more the customer would like to have done. So far he's enthusiastic. 











Two more pictures of the Librarian to show the force axe a bit better:


Especially for youI took some pictures to better show the force axe:



















What do you think, Sirs?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You make me want to cry.
*sets fire to paint desk and storms off!* 



Great work yet again, Sig! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much for commenting consistently and satisfactory in my threads, even if they're about stuff nobody cares about.  That's okay though. Thanks for commenz0ring.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work! I always find people's Iron Hands look rather boring due to the abundance of dark shades, but you have nailed the look with retaining interest! Where are the base tufts from may I ask?


----------

